# ECIGSSA Comp 7 - Let's have a Laugh! (Wiener Vape Co, Retro Vape Co)



## shaunnadan (5/6/17)

*ECIGSSA Competition 7 - Let's Have a Laugh!*
--- sponsored by *Wiener Vape Co* & *Retro Vape Co* ---

--- closing date - 30 June 2017 ---​
We are very excited to start our next competition for the members of ECIGSSA!

We have all had one of those days where we do something truly remarkable! Something so colossally silly that all we can do is sit back and have a laugh. *Let's try and share those moments so we can all enjoy a good chuckle!*

It will be great to hear from vapers what their memorable vaping moments were, the ones that get a good cheer when shared amongst friends and those that bring a tear to their eyes when the story is retold.

*What you need to do to win*

Share a vaping related event that you think deserves a good laugh
Tag *one friend *from the forum to enter
*
Prizes*

We are delighted to announce that the sponsors of prizes for this seventh competition are *Wiener Vape Co *and *Retro Vape Co *Thank you for taking part as sponsors and we are lucky to have such great and generous vendors as part of this forum.

*ECIGSSA *is also going to be donating prizes.












Prize from *Wiener Vape Co*

8 x 100mls of EJuice (1 of each flavour in the range)
Wiener Vape Co Cap and T-Shirt
Free shipping within SA




Prize from *Retro Vape Co*

Retro Line: 1 x Cinful + 1 x Frooyo + 1 x Mojo (30ml)
WHOOP: 1 x Whipped 100ml + 1 x Whipped 60ml
Free shipping within SA




Prize from *ECIGSSA*​
2 x VapeCon2017 Tickets
*Closing Date and Competition Rules*​
The competition will close on *Friday 30th June 2017* at 5 pm. Entries after that time will not be eligible.
One entry per person
The *Three *winners will be *randomly drawn *from valid entrants
Winners will be announced soon after the closing date
Everyone is welcome to participate in the spirit of this competition, however, members of the Admin and Mod team, vendors, and their staff will not be eligible to win prizes.
*Only those ECIGSSA members with 50 posts or more when the competition closes *will go into the draw. 

Only those *residing in South Africa* will be eligible to win the prizes for this competition. We may consider widening this over time. Apologies to our international members but you are still most welcome to participate in the thread.





​

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 13


----------



## shaunnadan (15/6/17)

AAAAH YEAH !!!

time for another competition

Reactions: Like 6


----------



## Silver (15/6/17)

This is marvellous @shaunnadan !

Thanks for donating the prizes @Rooigevaar and @Retro Vape Co 
You guys rock

Now to think of the funny moments that have happened...
Hmmm..... Hehe

Reactions: Like 6 | Thanks 2


----------



## Rooigevaar (15/6/17)

Love this forum!!! Good Luck everyone!!!

Reactions: Like 5 | Agree 1 | Winner 1 | Optimistic 1


----------



## KZOR (15/6/17)

I was deejaying a wedding a few months back and an old lady approached me just after i started playing Going back west (Boney M)
Thinking she was going to comment on the song she baffled me by asking: *"Why do you smoke Mr ?"* .
I assume she saw me vaping on the balcony earlier. 
I replied : *"I did smoke but now i vape."* She looked disgusted and ,without another word, she scurried back to her table.
Later that evening i was at the bar ordering a beverage and an old man suddenly hit me this question : *"Why did you upset my wife?"*
I told him i was sorry but i don't see vaping as a problem and showed him my device.
He smiled and then burst out in a euphoric hiccup session which i assumed was laughter.
When he gained control he said the following : *" My wife said you were into raping."*

You got to respect and appreciate the art of auditory perception while you still have that sense at a healthy level. 

@hands

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 3 | Funny 24


----------



## BeardedVaper93 (15/6/17)

So about 2 weeks ago, I was in a taxi in pretoria from menlyn to town.
I sat infront and the driver saw my RX2/3 + Pharaoh RTA and asked me "what on earth is that?"
I said "It's a Vape, an electronic device that helped me stop smoking."
he said "you are lieing, this is that smoke machine that gave me a heart attack."
I asked him what he means and he told me how he once stopped in traffic and ran up to the car infront of him with his extinguisher in hand thinking the car was on fire, and saw a guy making "smoke" and gave him hell as he almost wasted his perfectly good extinguisher.

After a laugh regarding the situation, he proceeded to say "you crazy people and your technology, what happened to a pack of 20?"

Not sure who to tag, but thanks to @shaunnadan @Rooigevaar @Retro Vape Co and Ecigssa for the Great Comp!!!

Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 1 | Funny 8


----------



## Cespian (15/6/17)

Was having a chat with an acquaintance who recently converted to vaping. He said he is excited to start saving money now that he quit analogues... I'm still laughing, thinking about his Minikin V2 with Avo 24 setup.

@Baker

Reactions: Like 4 | Funny 9 | Can relate 1


----------



## Rooney-Vapes (15/6/17)

Hi all, I'm new to the forum signed up like 2 days ago really enjoying the chats though. This comp seems amazing and i might not be eligible as i don't have 50 posts :/ anyway... still a funny story..

Started vaping a few months ago.. Bought my setup and did not even know how to install coils. My best friend got a vape as well the very next day! Super excited we started building and getting ready to install coils. My bud is burning up his coil and we both so excited and inquisitive on how it's glowing and stuff. Installed the wick soon after my friend was already set up and took the first hit. Still busy with my coil my friends already clouding it up. The next moment i look his direction and a pop occurs and literally a small ball of fire spits out the tip and goes up his nose burning a few nose hairs in the process.. hahaha we looked at each other thinking what the hell is happening and after that could not stop laughing at how sketchy that actually was! Turns out it was the mother of all dry hits and actually combusted the cotton haha. And so we learn from stupidity lol.

Hope you guys enjoyed the story, good luck to the winner! Spit fire guys!!!

Reactions: Funny 6


----------



## Silver (15/6/17)

Rooney-Vapes said:


> Hi all, I'm new to the forum signed up like 2 days ago really enjoying the chats though. This comp seems amazing and i might not be eligible as i don't have 50 posts :/ anyway... still a funny story..
> 
> Started vaping a few months ago.. Bought my setup and did not even know how to install coils. My best friend got a vape as well the very next day! Super excited we started building and getting ready to install coils. My bud is burning up his coil and we both so excited and inquisitive on how it's glowing and stuff. Installed the wick soon after my friend was already set up and took the first hit. Still busy with my coil my friends already clouding it up. The next moment i look his direction and a pop occurs and literally a small ball of fire spits out the tip and goes up his nose burning a few nose hairs in the process.. hahaha we looked at each other thinking what the hell is happening and after that could not stop laughing at how sketchy that actually was! Turns out it was the mother of all dry hits and actually combusted the cotton haha. And so we learn from stupidity lol.
> 
> Hope you guys enjoyed the story, good luck to the winner! Spit fire guys!!!



Thanks for sharing the story @Rooney-Vapes and welcome to the forum.
Admirable that you guys are still vaping after that episode! Lol

When you get a chance, feel free to introduce yourself at the following thread:
https://www.ecigssa.co.za/introduce-yourselves.t24/page-455#post-547356

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Rooney-Vapes (15/6/17)

BeardedVaper93 said:


> So about 2 weeks ago, I was in a taxi in pretoria from menlyn to town.
> I sat infront and the driver saw my RX2/3 + Pharaoh RTA and asked me "what on earth is that?"
> I said "It's a Vape, an electronic device that helped me stop smoking."
> he said "you are lieing, this is that smoke machine that gave me a heart attack."
> ...





Silver said:


> Thanks for sharing the story @Rooney-Vapes and welcome to the forum.
> Admirable that you guys are still vaping after that episode! Lol
> 
> When you get a chance, feel free to introduce yourself at the following thread:
> https://www.ecigssa.co.za/introduce-yourselves.t24/page-455#post-547356





Silver said:


> Thanks for sharing the story @Rooney-Vapes and welcome to the forum.
> Admirable that you guys are still vaping after that episode! Lol
> 
> When you get a chance, feel free to introduce yourself at the following thread:
> https://www.ecigssa.co.za/introduce-yourselves.t24/page-455#post-547356


Cheers mate thanks will do! Yeah nah very sketchy for dry hits but vaping nevertheless lol!

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Petrus (15/6/17)

My vaping journey, started three years ago, with a TWISP. I was vaping and smoking at that time. Then two years ago I join Ecigssa and got myself a Kanger Subtank kit. Short after that me, my Kanger and some friends went to Kosi Bay for a fishing trip. We stayed ad a nice Lodge with a even "nicer" Bar. The second night returning to our chalet I misjudged myself with the water feature and the whiskey and ended up in the pond. After some laughter and end up SAFE home, i realize that my mod is missing. Now for the fun part. Three guys with "boebpense" went to rescue the Kanger. After about an hour and soaking wet, we went back to the Bar for a nightcap without the "KANGER" 
The next morning waking up with one hell of a headache, I went back to the accident scene, and there I saw my mod right in the middle of the shallow pond. What seems like a dam that time of night weren't even bigger than a small bath. So I took my mod, take it apart went fishing, without going back to stinkies, assemble at night and bobs your uncle.

Happy vaping guys.

Reactions: Like 3 | Funny 6 | Informative 1


----------



## Rooney-Vapes (15/6/17)

@Smok 101 you have been selected sir! It's a competition where you can submit a funny story regarding vapes. Prizes are great give it a shot! 

Enjoy the long weekend

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Petrus (15/6/17)

Petrus said:


> My vaping journey, started three years ago, with a TWISP. I was vaping and smoking at that time. Then two years ago I join Ecigssa and got myself a Kanger Subtank kit. Short after that me, my Kanger and some friends went to Kosi Bay for a fishing trip. We stayed ad a nice Lodge with a even "nicer" Bar. The second night returning to our chalet I misjudged myself with the water feature and the whiskey and ended up in the pond. After some laughter and end up SAFE home, i realize that my mod is missing. Now for the fun part. Three guys with "boebpense" went to rescue the Kanger. After about an hour and soaking wet, we went back to the Bar for a nightcap without the "KANGER"
> The next morning waking up with one hell of a headache, I went back to the accident scene, and there I saw my mod right in the middle of the shallow pond. What seems like a dam that time of night weren't even bigger than a small bath. So I took my mod, take it apart went fishing, without going back to stinkies, assemble at night and bobs your uncle.
> 
> Happy vaping guys.


@Rob Fisher, give it a shot.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## @cliff (15/6/17)

So this last Saturday after a good Friday night, I hopped in the van to head to work (farmer,5:30am), about 6km's into my journey vaping away I suddenly became aware of this severe mist; it was starting to get bad, wipers on and flicking between dim and bright trying to get the optimum visibility, then it hit me, vapour 
Needless to say, my window was closed and my ego badly (fortunately privately) bruised!!

Thanks for the comp guys
@Amir

Sent from my SM-A510F using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 2 | Funny 6 | Can relate 1


----------



## Stroodlepuff (15/6/17)

Not entering but still a funny story for the newbies on the forum  alot of the old members will remember this one 

About 3 years ago in my early days of my vaping journey, I'm talking the days of the good old CE5 and the Itaste VV. I was chatting away on the phone as us women do and vaping at the same time, take a drag, ooh my tank is empty, not to worry lets fill it up open the tank and not paying any attention grab one of the many bottles of juice on my table, fill the tank up close it lets have a vape.

Hmmm that's odd nothing is happening, take a look at my vape to see if the battery is dead or something, and oh whats this, my tank is filled with bright red glitter glue...yes I filled my tank with Glitter glue instead of liquid...note in those days there was not much difference between the bottles so it felt like the correct bottle

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 2 | Funny 18


----------



## Gersh (15/6/17)

Being the only vapor within my circle of friends, as I know some of you can relate, your device is used the most, yet not a single person will buy their own device (lol this logic always wrecked my brain). 

I have this one friend who, after numerous attempts from me trying to educate him, still tells me to do the same thing for him before he uses my device, he's like:

"Bra, put off all the nicotine and the stuff that makes me cough, I just want to make lots of smoke" 

I have now given up on And all I do is lower the wattage. and then he says, 

"ya now I can smoke Lekka" 

Whenever I laugh he says he has no time to learn how we (vapors) talk. 

Guess old dogs really can't learn new tricks. 



Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 8 | Can relate 1


----------



## OPium46 (15/6/17)

Hey guys,

Here's my story.

I make my living as a rep, so I do a lot of driving. I was on route to Clanwilliam from Cape Town, which is about a 2 and half hour drive. So I'm driving along and happily vaping, pumping some tunes. I take the turn off to Clanwilliam and just around the (blind) corner...a road block. Now I should mention that my windows were not open, so I had accumulated quite a cloud in the car. I pull into the roadblock and the officer approaches, so I roll down the window and out comes this massive cloud of vapour. It was about 30 seconds before the officer actually said a word... "Hello Sir, what do we have here?"

She legit thought I was smoking weed and I was hotboxing my car. She was adamant I had weed stashed somewhere in the vehicle. The more I kept on showing and explaining my vape to her, the more skeptical she became. So I took the fattest toot at 100w (burnt my cotton) that my lungs could handle to prove where all the clouds came from. Never seen eyes go so wide so quickly 

She proceeded to ask _ME_ if it was legal 
@BushBaBy

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 2 | Funny 9


----------



## Strontium (15/6/17)

Pulled into the parking lot at a mall, and as it's winter, had windows rolled up but had been hitting the vape pretty hard. When I opened the door tons of clouds poured out. Next thing the car guards comes hauling ass over, wanting to help put out the "fire" I explained that it was just a vape but he kept peering all over the place.

@RichJB

Reactions: Like 2 | Funny 5 | Can relate 1


----------



## Lalla (15/6/17)

I was sitting at a pub with a guy I had just met for the first time(blind date), and I was vaping my Pico and Estoc tank at 30W, and he was dripping on his Limitless at 120W. We were having a great time, plenty of jokes, and lots of laughs. He was doing his best to impress me and he decided to change juices or check something on my vape for me. For whatever reason he ended up putting my Estoc on his mod, to vape on it a bit. He took a nice long pull, I guess he was going for a huge cloud, but he had made one fatal mistake, he forgot to turn down the power on his mod.


The look on his face was great, and while I was a little concerned I couldn’t stop laughing. Through my laughing I managed to get him a drink and i had to offer him my asthma pump(seriously thought he was going to die), he looked at me through teary eyes, and in between coughing fits he accepted. I guess the taste of burning ceramic coils isn’t for everyone!

I just couldn't stop laughing.. The funniest , yet scariest thing ever.
@Feliks Karp

Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 1 | Funny 13


----------



## craigb (15/6/17)

It was the run up to my first vape meet (1 April 2017)

Anxiety levels were off the charts, I was a bundle of nervous energy. Would the cool kids like me? For that matter would the uncool kids like me? HRH and the royal Princess joined me for the gautrain trip from Rhodesfield to Sandton Station. 

We arrived early so we did a quick stroll around Sandton city before heading back to the station. 

Brimming with excitement, I boarded my first ever tuk-tuk. The wires sticking out all over the place and the total lack of anything resembling a dashboard were oh so confidence inspiring. 

I get settled in and the driver dissappears. Was this a remote controlled device maybe? Some sort of prototype drone-tuk? Eventually the driver returns and fires up the 1 2/3 stroke miss-a-bietjie engine and off we go. No doors, no seat belt and thin fiberglass supports make for a real rear-end puckering ride. 

Luckily the driver dropped me off, in one piece, on the other side of the Centre that hosted the news cafe, so my legs had lost most of their wobble by the time I met our esteemed administration team at the entrance to news cafe (oh, @Stosta was there too) 

Fun was had, I got to meet IRL many of the people whose posts I enjoyed reading (and @Feliks Karp too), the jhb diy club won most of the prizes and I won a mod and bought an rdta. 

I decided to walk back to my girls. We met up at Nelson Mandela Square and headed off to woolies to get some snacks before heading back to the station. Standing in the queue, arms loaded with munchies, I notice a faint but delightful bakery smell. Wow, someone else in the queue must have bought some fresh out the oven chocolate chip cookies. They smell delish! 

Hmm, that chocolate chip smell is getting really overpowering, and why the hell is my pocket getting so warm. Any warmer and my brand new ocular c might get damaged... Oh Sh!t. I hadn't locked the mod properly before putting it in my pocket and it was firing every time I took a step (the importance of appropriate builds for your batteries) 

So, moral of the story is always lock your mod before putting it in your pocket, build within maximum CDR for your battery and drip-drops Choc chip cookie really does smell like fresh from the oven chocolate chip cookies. 

Oh, and I heard somewhere that nicotine degrades faster in VG than PG. 

Maybe @Dietz has something funny to share.

Reactions: Like 2 | Funny 11


----------



## Stosta (15/6/17)

craigb said:


> It was the run up to my first vape meet (1 April 2017)
> 
> Anxiety levels were off the charts, I was a bundle of nervous energy. Would the cool kids like me? For that matter would the uncool kids like me? HRH and the royal Princess joined me for the gautrain trip from Rhodesfield to Sandton Station.
> 
> ...


Awesome to read @craigb !

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Max (15/6/17)

Ok - Please Take notice that this is v5.

06 - CherryH-v5 x 1
Cherry Blast FW - 9.5%
Ethyl Maltol 10% TFA - 4%
Koolada 10% TFA - 1.5%
Menthol TFA - 0.2% - 4 Drops
Super Sweet CAP - 1.35%
65/35 - 1 Week

V1 was



acorn said:


> A simple cherry menthol, reminds me of those Cherry Halls
> 
> 40/60 PG/VG ratio
> FW Cherry Blast - 8%
> ...



So - I had started DIY and decided to put this together - and - on ELR I loaded Menthol TFA at 2%

When mixing - on the scale - I loaded 2mg - and did not realize this. 

On Christmas Day 2016 - after setting up my new Wotofo Sapor V2 22mm Dual Coil RDA - eager to show my wife my new aquired "DIY Skills" - sitting next to pool - it was time to vape my Cherry Halls....

I thought the RDA had turned into a mini Flame Thrower - I dropped my mod & RDA between my legs onto my chair - lost my breath completely - instantly stood up - then began a fit of coughing and slowly tilted towards the edge of the pool - my wife - after hearing the initial cough - thought I was clearing my throat - looked at me - thought I was joking around - and started laughing so much that she sat back down on her chair as I fell into the pool....absolutely crazy - I seriously thought that I had blown the back of my head - things calmed down eventually. 

After discussions with Acorn and KZOR - I eventually identified my mistake - what a Frikken Throat Hit.

Thank You @KZOR for helping me understand Menthol.

Reactions: Like 4 | Funny 2 | Can relate 1


----------



## craigb (15/6/17)

Max said:


> Ok - Please Take notice that this is v5.
> 
> 06 - CherryH-v5 x 1
> Cherry Blast FW - 9.5%
> ...



Menthol: providing entertainment for our loved ones since DIY started

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## Roodt (15/6/17)

A while back i was taking my youngest brother to work (he started work at 05h30) and my other younger brother drove with, he needed my car for the day... so there was the three of us, parking off in a small hatchback car, in a factory parking lot, 20 mins early (i hate being late for anything) all three just sitting and chilling with brotherly banter going around. Now baring in mind that this was middle winter, minus 3 if I remember correctly. So brother 2 (aged 21) was on his rx200 vaping at 120w, me on a tarot at 100w and brother one on a ijust. So up came the idea, lets hotbox the car... so sweet, all in... we start doing nice long hard lung hits, all having a jol... after about 10mins of this (all windows closed) we realise that we cant even see the display on the dashboard in the car, my brother to my right is missing in fog, and the one at the back looks like a gorilla in the mist. I jokingly remarked that if anyone sees this, my youngest brother will definitely be doing a drug test that day... at that exact same moment, we hear a knock on the window, all worried, i roll the window down, and so half see a security guard, his reaction a solid assus. So we open all three doors, vapor just rolling out of the car like a snoop dog music video, he starts laughing historically, as do four other okes ( who have apparently been standing there for 5 mins). We get out, the looks all round of amazement and laughter, tooks us quite a while to explain that we were vaping, and not doing a Bob Marley in the car. Lil brother did do a drug test that day, and brother 2 and I had to drive 2km with open windows in the freezing cold, just so we can (check waar ons gan)

Reactions: Like 2 | Funny 6 | Thanks 1


----------



## isiemoe (16/6/17)

I have a few funny stories but the one I'll share today is the first time I had a silver so about 3 years ago I got my first mod , a nemesis and plume veil rda .

One afternoon I was at home With my brother and two friends busy vaping twisp rebel 18 mg so I'm busy vaping taking small hits and longer hits blowing some clouds for them .

After a while I was feeling confident and said let me take a long pull and blow a huge cloud for you guys so I take my huge pull and as I'm blowing my cloud I started coughing continuously and ended up on the floor sweating and coughing not knowing what hit me because everything around me was spinning .

My brother and my friend are also lost in confusion because at first they couldn't stop laughing at me because I tried showing off but afterwards when I couldn't stop they got worried and started bringing me water and checking if I'm okay and what I do I need and what's wrong .

@kelly22

Reactions: Like 3 | Funny 1


----------



## Cobrali (16/6/17)

Lets see..my story went back two days ago when a colleague who was vaping asked me if I could help him build some coils. Since he has seen me with my HE mods.

I took both tanks and started building on the single coil tank (Our managers were away on training and I wasn't in a working mood that day!). 20 mins later I was done with it and after about 2 hours he came back and was surprised I had already finished the build. I told him that his wick was too thin and that's why his tank was always leaking and I expected that I had sorted out the problem. Luckily that afternoon he told me I did!

Now I took the 2nd tank home, took it all apart and put it through the ultrasonic cleaner. I saw the same thing in this tank-thin cotton and two coil atty. It was an Ijoy tornado and yes I took it all apart and threw all the parts into the ultrasonic cleaner. Once done I took them out and left them to dry on my table while I went play online games. Later that night I went to build on it and put in a clapton quad coil as I knew that I could fit it in there. I built it to 0.06 ohms, let it cool and then applied the wicks and put it together. When I put the glass on I realised it was cracked and I was like H SH**! Needless to say the next day I lied to him and told him I hadn't had time to build it the night before and he was okay with it. That afternoon I went ot Vaperight to get a Tornado Nano glasss (Yes it is the same size glass as the normal tornado! I did my research!) and went home to fit the glass in. The very next day I was chuffed with myself and told my colleagues he was in for a surprise as I made his a 4 coil tank and he was very surprised and eager to try it. He filled it and put it on his Minikin and lo and behold! Atomiser can't be read! He asked me if it was maybe shorting and I said no ways as I had checked it and it worked on my mod..then it occurred to me that the resistance was too low! I normally use a DNA mod and I didn't think to ask him what mod he had as I had never seen it! He was eager to try it and I went to my car to see if it could read on my Envii Loch Ness but it wouldn't fit as I was using the catch cup! After all that he used my mod to take a few pulls and he loved the flavour. I suggested he may as well get a DNA mod but I still took it back home and sadly took out two coils and made it a two coil mod with fresh thicker wicks. Resistance at 0.28 ohms, this should run on a minkin. But due to the taxi strike I will only know how it vapes on Monday as he lives in PTA and couldn't get to work yesterday.

Now remember I usually build on drippers and run them on DNA's or mechs but I made an amateur mistake by assuming he had the same mod potential as me and I embarrassed myself by not doing the proper thing and checking which mod he was using. My team laughed at me cause I was so chuffed and thought I had done an awesome job only to be let down that the guy couldn't even vape it! Luckily his other tank had no issues at all and now didn't leak!

Reactions: Like 6


----------



## Feliks Karp (19/6/17)

So I've heard this happen to other people before and couldn't understand how one could be so blonde; well it turns out very easily. My atty had been spitting and spraying quite a bit, leaving me with a rather unpleasant vape session, I figured I was just over filling it, so decided to remove the top cap and fill it for the next puff and see if that would clear things up.

Yup that's right dear reader you've already guessed, I forgot something vital - so I bring the mod up towards my mouth and hit the fire button, and BAM! I get hit straight on the lips by heat right off the coils and a decent spray of hot as shit vape juice (I had actually been overfilling and the reservoir had built up a decent amount of juice). No top cap! So I run off to the bathroom, and true as sin my lips look like they had taken a few rounds with an angry heavy weight wasp who owned several championship belts.

Best part of all is that I had a date lined up with a girl , and so I spent most of my time the next few days applying ice packs in order to get the felicks flair back. It mostly worked and luckily the date was at night...but now I constantly make sure the top cap is on!

@Greyz

Reactions: Like 2 | Funny 8 | Can relate 1


----------



## Rooney-Vapes (19/6/17)

Just a quick question. This comp has been giving me sleepless nights  if i have 50 posts by end June will i be able to enter for the pot of gold??  i sent in my story and i tagged a friend from the forum (just not in the same message) but a few chats down.. just been wondering because I'm dropping info like a boss at 13 posts already. Btw this forum is great my next venture will be diy juice so get ready

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## craigb (19/6/17)

Rooney-Vapes said:


> Just a quick question. This comp has been giving me sleepless nights  if i have 50 posts by end June will i be able to enter for the pot of gold??  i sent in my story and i tagged a friend from the forum (just not in the same message) but a few chats down.. just been wondering because I'm dropping info like a boss at 13 posts already. Btw this forum is great my next venture will be diy juice so get ready





shaunnadan said:


> *Only those ECIGSSA members with 50 posts or more when the competition closes *will go into the draw.


Just keep on contributing and you'll be fine dude.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Rooney-Vapes (19/6/17)

craigb said:


> Just keep on contributing and you'll be fine dude.



Ok cool well we'll see if i hit 50 or not. Otherwise no biggy just a wonder. Cheerz guys✌


----------



## shaunnadan (19/6/17)

Some excellent submissions so far ! 

Really great to hear that there is always time for a few laughs. 

Keep them coming

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1


----------



## Travis (20/6/17)

While I was working in Pretoria at night quite recently, must have been around 12 the security guard had closed the gate at my client while he was opening the gate I was busy vaping behind him and next thing he knew he was surrounded in vapour he had the fright of his life thinking it was a ghost, was quite humourous to watch I explained to him what it was and went on my way, didn't mean to frighten the poor guy

@ou_jah

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## Pindyman (21/6/17)

So I was sitting in the lounge one evening just relaxing with a good old vape session when my little sis walks up to me and says, “Boeta, I need your help” I turn to face and ask her what’s up.

She starts telling me that her school is having a function but she needs my friends and I friends to help her. Thinking nothing of it, I ask her what we are supposed to help her with and she says that we just need to stand on the sides of the stage and blow clouds. That way they won’t need to hire a smoke machine for the night.

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 2 | Funny 5


----------



## Andre (21/6/17)

5 Pawns Bowden's Mate gives clouds that has the most enticing, chocolaty aroma.

On my first overseas plane trip after starting to vape I was stealthily vaping Bowden's Mate under the blanket. Until the passengers around me started asking the flight attendants if they could have some of that too!

Tagging @Petrus

Reactions: Funny 10


----------



## Faraaz (23/6/17)

So i was away for the easter long weekend at a hotel in the eastern cape which wasnt very busy for the weekend, most of the times i used the lift it was just myself and the wife 

our room was on the highest floor and so i was vaping away and clouding the lift and beep lift stops a few floors down, woman gets into the lift and as soon as the doors closed she starts screaming theres smoke !! theres fire !! but looking down 

Just then the lift stops about 2 floors down for someone to get in and she looks up , she says "oh it was just the lights" 

the next time we used the lift again , it stopped for the same woman to get in, shame she looked up & down at the lift and then got in 

tried explaining to her what it was but she still wasnt convinced (didnt have it on me the second time)

@Amir

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 5


----------



## Nicholas (26/6/17)

Ok so 2 weeks ago i was sent to durban for work and since i was only going to be there for 2 days i decided my tesla and goon would be good enough. took my 2bay charger and some juice and off we went. my colleague who now is obsessed with vaping had his hands on my mod most of the time, vaping away.

Anyway the bed and and breakfast we were staying in was nice and that night i went to bed without charging my batteries as i didn't use it as much on the way.

7am i'm woken up by the sound of someone coughing out their lung and soul. i look up and there he is in pain looking like he just saw a ghost. teary eyed and red in the face.

what happened i asked,

turns out he tried to sneak a vape while i was asleep but no it wasn't a dry hit from hell, there was what used to be either a moth of some sort or weird insect stuck to my claptons and he basically had a lung full of moth juice. ..

after laughing at him for about 30mins, we finally got him some orange juice.
......

another one just for laughs,

i was pulled over one day for what i assume must have been excessive clouds out the window. but since its happened before i was ready to explain the joys of vaping to the guy, he pulls up to my window and i immediately hold my rabox up. he ran so fast back to the van and all of a sudden all 3 of us were on the ground outside of my car.

after an intense search of my car he's like "how, i thought it was a bomb" he had a few pulls and we had a laugh, until he asked me to give him one at which point i got into my car and drove off

NO ONE CAN HAVE MY PRECIOUSSSSSS...

@Satans_Stick

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 8


----------



## Rude Rudi (26/6/17)

For my day-job, I work in a corporate environment where the normal semi casual dress code applies, i.e. smart pants and shirt. As part of the corporate range, the obligatory beige coloured pants is off course a staple. As most people (especially guys ) know, beige coloured pants immediately shows the smallest drop of liquid, be it water after washing hands, a drop of coffee, etc, etc.

A couple of weeks ago I had a business trip in Cape Town and I off course opted for my bestest beige pants.... My Vgod Pro and RDTA is my go-to travel mod as it is slim, holds enough juice for half a day or so = the perfect travel mod. I landed in CT, got my rental and made my way to my first (of 3) meetings for the day. When I arrived at my first meeting , I noticed that, because of the pressure, etc from flying, the tank leaked a substantial blob of juice in my pocket with a resulting "wet spot" in my crotch area! As I was there for the day only, I had no spare pants, wet-wipe, etc to "fix" the problem... I now had to spend the entire day in Cape Town and the trip back looking like I pissed in me pants! 

The laptop bag came in handy but I looked a bit of a chop covering me manly bits the entire day with my bag!

Guys, beige pants and vaping DO NOT gel!

@RichJB

Reactions: Winner 1 | Funny 7


----------



## Silver (26/6/17)

Nicholas said:


> Ok so 2 weeks ago i was sent to durban for work and since i was only going to be there for 2 days i decided my tesla and goon would be good enough. took my 2bay charger and some juice and off we went. my colleague who now is obsessed with vaping had his hands on my mod most of the time, vaping away.
> 
> Anyway the bed and and breakfast we were staying in was nice and that night i went to bed without charging my batteries as i didn't use it as much on the way.
> 
> ...



Excellent one @Nicholas - i can just imagine the cop running back to his car after seeing the Rabox
Please edit your post and tag someone so your entry is valid


----------



## Nicholas (26/6/17)

Silver said:


> Excellent one @Nicholas - i can just imagine the cop running back to his car after seeing the Rabox
> Please edit your post and tag someone so your entry is valid



Almost forgot... thanks @Silver

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## GerritVisagie (26/6/17)

my story has its roots in the early days of me moving from Tanks to Rda's.
so a good friend of mine phones me up and said "oom, i think i broke my vape, can i make a turn tonight so you can check for me?
of course, he pulls in later that evening and stuffs his Cloud Beast in my hand.
i open it up, to see he installed the bra base, open that bad boy up, and what do i see, he heard i build my own coils, and decided to try his hand at it, only problem was, he got hold of some Cable Armouring Wire or "blou Draad" made a 4mm id 5 wrap set of monsters, and somehow managed to fit them in that little base.....

i know i shouldn't have, but i laughed my head off... for some strange reason, he now refuses to let anyone touch his RBA except me.

@Ruan0.30 

thanx for the opportunity Ladies & Gents

Reactions: Like 2 | Funny 6 | Creative 1


----------



## Ruan0.30 (26/6/17)

GerritVisagie said:


> my story has its roots in the early days of me moving from Tanks to Rda's.
> so a good friend of mine phones me up and said "oom, i think i broke my vape, can i make a turn tonight so you can check for me?
> of course, he pulls in later that evening and stuffs his Cloud Beast in my hand.
> i open it up, to see he installed the bra base, open that bad boy up, and what do i see, he heard i build my own coils, and decided to try his hand at it, only problem was, he got hold of some Cable Armouring Wire or "blou Draad" made a 4mm id 5 wrap set of monsters, and somehow managed to fit them in that little base.....
> ...


    kak funny!

Sent from my SM-G925F using Tapatalk


----------



## Silver (29/6/17)

Hi all

Just a reminder that this competition will be closing *tomorrow (Friday 30th June) at 5pm *

If you have not entered yet, read the OP on page 1 and put in your entry.
Some great prizes are up for grabs

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Slick (29/6/17)

My story vaping related,got to do with DIY juice,started vaping just over 2 years ago,bought my 1st device (kangertech subox mini) and 2 x voodoo juices,the juice was done in 2weeks so I decided to make my own juice,bought 3 flavours from Skyblue along with vg pg and nic,mixed all of them up separately at 10%,they were all horrible but I kept on vaping it because it was cheap.

As time went by I bought more and more concentrates but the 1's that I didnt like ended up in my 'junk stash',a 1L bottle where I could dump all unwanted juice,when the bottle reached about 500ml with more than 20 different flavours in it I decided to top it up with vg and pg,behold it turned into an all day vape for me,it had fruits,custards and dessert flavours in there all mixed up and I could not identify a single flavour but it tasted awesome,1 friend offered me R200 for the bottle but I only ended up giving him 30ml,I tried a few times mixing many random flavours to make something nice come out of it but never succeeded,when I think of it now it was really funny but back then I was bummed out because I will never get to taste that flavour again,that bottle lasted me about 6months and I still have that empty bottle which I smell now and then,thanks for reading! 
Lets hear your story...
@Chukin'Vape

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 3


----------



## Silver (29/6/17)

Loved that story @Slick 
That mixture must have been an amazing concoction!!
Hope there was some menthol in there!


----------



## Slick (29/6/17)

I promise you there was menthol in there!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Friep (29/6/17)

One late night I was happily vaping away on my Troll v2. When suddenly the power went out. Luckily the moon was full and I noticed I can see the white of my wicks and that they where dry. I dripped a few drops and noticed that it becomes a bit darker. Excited I thought I can drip in the dark. Took a few good hits before I went to sit down but lo behold I over dripped and spilled some scolding hot juice all over my mod and naked chest. Being that it was a new mod I rushed of to clean the mod and never even noticed the red burn marks on my chest. 

This almost sounds like an extract from a 50 shades of vape book: and he over filled his RDA taking a hit or two I could hear the juice crackling and could smell the strawberries when suddenly he tipped the RDA over my chest and dripped some of the hot juice onto my bare chest the heat of the juice surprised me. I shouted at him no that contains nicotine and it will kill me from being absorbed trough the skin. He just laughed at me while licking the excess juice from hiss RDA in a way that made my mouth go dry... 

@Stephen Grabe

Reactions: Funny 4


----------



## Bearshare (29/6/17)

So myself and @CPS is on the balcony vaping , we tasting a new flavor without realizing i emptied the dripper,
He took a moerse toke of dry cotton and burnt it through the middle.

Sorry bud 

P.s

this happened twice yesterday as well .....lol

Reactions: Funny 5


----------



## Silver (30/6/17)

If you haven't entered yet, now is your chance

*This competition closes at 5pm today*

The stories so far have been very entertaining!

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Max (30/6/17)

Awaiting the Results in anticipation

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1


----------



## craigb (30/6/17)

Max said:


> Awaiting the Results in anticipation


Ah, our admin team are cunning. The closing date and time were explicitly listed, but not a peep about when the winners will be announced... 

We see what you did there [USERGROUP=3]@Admins[/USERGROUP] 
They might announce the winners on Friday. But which Friday?

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## OPium46 (30/6/17)

craigb said:


> Ah, our admin team are cunning. The closing date and time were explicitly listed, but not a peep about when the winners will be announced...
> 
> We see what you did there [USERGROUP=3]@Admins[/USERGROUP]
> They might announce the winners on Friday. But which Friday?


Hopefully soon


----------



## shaunnadan (30/6/17)

OPium46 said:


> Hopefully soon



hmmmmm.......

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1


----------



## @cliff (30/6/17)

shaunnadan said:


> hmmmmm.......


The suspense is killing me!!!


----------



## craigb (30/6/17)

shaunnadan said:


> hmmmmm.......



@shaunnadan you sound tired. Time to switch off the computer. You can announce the winners on Monday

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Cespian (30/6/17)

I'll help:

SELECT * FROM (
SELECT b.user_id
FROM posts AS a
INNER JOIN user AS b ON a.user_id = b.user_id AND b._created < '[specify min date]'
WHERE a.post_id = 553470
#AND alias = 'Cespian' (might as well lol)
GROUP BY b.user_id
) AS p 
ORDER BY RAND() 
LIMIT 1;

Reactions: Informative 1 | Useful 1 | Optimistic 1


----------



## shaunnadan (1/7/17)



Reactions: Like 3


----------



## @cliff (1/7/17)

shaunnadan said:


> View attachment 99861


----------



## Bearshare (1/7/17)

Fingers

Sent from my MHA-L09 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## shaunnadan (1/7/17)

DRUM ROLL PLEASE !!!

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Rude Rudi (1/7/17)

Ta da!


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## shaunnadan (1/7/17)

And the winners of ECIGSSA Competition number 7 are as follows:

1. *Wiener Vape Co Prize *- @Lalla 
2. *Retro Vape Co Prize *- @Bearshare 
3. *2x VapeCon2017 Tickets Prize* - @Petrus 






Congrats to the winners and a massive thanks to all those who entered.
It was great to read everyone's entries.
We are all winners for quitting the stinkies!!!!

Will the winners please contact the respective vendors to arrange their prizes.
Tagging the vendors here : @Rooigevaar @Retro Vape Co

Once again, a BIG thank you to the vendors that generously contributed the awesome prizes to this comp. Thanks for being so supportive!

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 6


----------



## Rude Rudi (1/7/17)

Well done all!


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## craigb (1/7/17)

Congratulations everyone. Enjoy your prizes

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Bearshare (1/7/17)

Yeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeessssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssss

Sent from my MHA-L09 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Bearshare (1/7/17)

Finally..... Am ecstatic thanks to all the awesome entries. And not to forget the mixers 

Sent from my MHA-L09 using Tapatalk


----------



## Rooigevaar (1/7/17)

Exellent competition!!! Well done all, had a fat giggle going through the entries! 

@Lalla Please PM me your shipping details and Nic prefference.

Reactions: Like 2 | Thanks 1


----------



## @cliff (1/7/17)

well done guys

Sent from my SM-A510F using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Silver (1/7/17)

Well done all

Congrats @Lalla , @Bearshare and @Petrus 
And to all those who entered. Was great to read all the funny stories.

A big thank you to @Retro Vape Co and @Rooigevaar from Wiener Vape Co for sponsoring the prizes and for all you guys do here in the community!

And thanks to @shaunnadan for all your efforts!

Reactions: Winner 5 | Thanks 1


----------



## Petrus (1/7/17)

shaunnadan said:


> And the winners of ECIGSSA Competition number 7 are as follows:
> 
> 1. *Wiener Vape Co Prize *- @Lalla
> 2. *Retro Vape Co Prize *- @Bearshare
> ...


Wow thanks guys.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Bearshare (2/7/17)

@Retro Vape Co i am in Cape Town so can have the juices picked up, let me know thanks 

Sent from my MHA-L09 using Tapatalk


----------



## Rooney-Vapes (2/7/17)

Well done guys that was crazy!!!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## kev mac (3/7/17)

Max said:


> Ok - Please Take notice that this is v5.
> 
> 06 - CherryH-v5 x 1
> Cherry Blast FW - 9.5%
> ...


That'll clear your sinuses @Max !


----------



## Lalla (3/7/17)

Silver said:


> Well done all
> 
> Congrats @Lalla , @Bearshare and @Petrus
> And to all those who entered. Was great to read all the funny stories.
> ...




Thank you .

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Lalla (3/7/17)

shaunnadan said:


> And the winners of ECIGSSA Competition number 7 are as follows:
> 
> 1. *Wiener Vape Co Prize *- @Lalla
> 2. *Retro Vape Co Prize *- @Bearshare
> ...



Thank you

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Silver (3/7/17)

Lalla said:


> Thank you .



Congrats @Lalla 
Please post here when you get your prize and let us know how it goes with the juices


----------



## Lalla (3/7/17)

Silver said:


> Congrats @Lalla
> Please post here when you get your prize and let us know how it goes with the juices




Oh i will most definitely do that. Thanks guys. Really amazing prize cannot wait to share.

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 4


----------



## Retro Vape Co (3/7/17)

Well done everyone !!!

@Bearshare Please PM!

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## Feliks Karp (3/7/17)

Well done winners, great prizes as always! Entries were all really funny!

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Max (3/7/17)

@kev mac - it did - right out the back of my head - am very conscious of how many drops are added.


----------



## Max (3/7/17)

Well done to the WINNERS 
@Lalla 
@Bearshare 
@Petrus

Reactions: Like 3 | Thanks 2


----------



## isiemoe (4/7/17)

Well done to the winners

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Lalla (4/7/17)

Received my price and loving it. better than expected.... Time to try these flavors!!!

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 8


----------



## Max (4/7/17)

That is a prize of note @Lalla - Well Done again and good on you @Rooigevaar

Reactions: Agree 1 | Thanks 2


----------



## Bearshare (10/7/17)

Thanks for my awesome prize rewicking tonight O yeah baby

@Retro Vape Co 

Sent from my MHA-L09 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 3


----------



## OPium46 (10/7/17)

Bearshare said:


> Thanks for my awesome prize rewicking tonight O yeah baby
> 
> @Retro Vape Co
> 
> Sent from my MHA-L09 using Tapatalk


Sjoe, looks good man! Enjoy it

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Silver (10/7/17)

Bearshare said:


> Thanks for my awesome prize rewicking tonight O yeah baby
> 
> @Retro Vape Co
> 
> Sent from my MHA-L09 using Tapatalk



Awesome @Bearshare 
Thanks for sharing the pic
Enjoy

Reactions: Like 1


----------

